# March Photo Contest - 2009 Puppy Calendar Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Puppy Hudson*

Well I'll go first -here is a puppy photo of Hudson


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Here is baby Ike at 10 wks.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

What a handsome little puppy Ike is


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Comfy at Last*

Finally found a comfy place for a quick nap. Bob at 4 weeks old.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

these lil' guys are too cute! We need some red puppies, too!!!


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok, Puppy Tailer, his first night at His Forever Home...Ours! (12-24-05)


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

Zoe at 8 weeks...sleeping underneath the futon.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Hailey at 10 weeks. First night home in her new Forever Home.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Finally found a comfy place for a quick nap. Bob at 4 weeks old.


 
That is a wonderful picture!


----------



## Darren (Feb 28, 2008)

*Tyson at 7 weeks*

We have a friend with a good camera who is starting a small business taking pics like this. We got lucky with this one for sure. Definately a cutie.....

My wife works for the city and she took these pics in for her coworkers to see. They might be using his pics to advertise their dog park by putting these pics of Tyson on their city vans, cool......


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ah what the heck, I'll enter this pic one last time LOL


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Lucy at age 6 weeks, her first day home.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Feb 15, 2008)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Finally found a comfy place for a quick nap. Bob at 4 weeks old.


I almost didn't bother to submit after seeing this...who can compete with BOB? At least he'll hopefully win this month and give the rest of us a chance after this!:doh:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Darren said:


> We have a friend with a good camera who is starting a small business taking pics like this. We got lucky with this one for sure. Definately a cutie.....
> 
> My wife works for the city and she took these pics in for her coworkers to see. They might be using his pics to advertise their dog park by putting these pics of Tyson on their city vans, cool......


I think he hates that frog!!! that is too cute!----I tried to attach to your pic, but it didn't make it........


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What cute puppers we have here.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

TheHooch said:


> What cute puppers we have here.


And what about yours??


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

Jenny just the other day.


----------



## Darren (Feb 28, 2008)

Amazing you could tell its a frog,, wow.... yah, its one of his favourite chew toys, that one and the almighty blessed KONG.....

There are soo many cute puppies on this site....they are a good looking dog that is for sure!!


----------



## our_gomez (Nov 29, 2007)

Gomez not to long ago!.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's Gus (10 weeks) enjoying his first ride in the back of the truck! 

(Don't worry--Jamie was in the back holding onto him.)


----------



## dwddavid (Feb 29, 2008)

*Hank and Goldie napping*

Hank and Goldie Enjoying a day off from school


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

Eddie at 15wks. I just love all these puppy shots!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Griffyn at 2 months
(he was forever eating grass and acorns - there's grass sticking out of his mouth here too.) :doh::


----------



## ErikaS (Oct 1, 2007)

Obi - 7 weeks


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Here is Austin fetching a ball at the beach =)


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Goldens are simply the best puppies and how could you not love every one of these photos!!!!!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Here is Sienna at 7 weeks. I haven't sent a high res to Rick yet as there are too many ADORABLE pics here LOL and though I am biased to Miss Sienna, I think the competition is pretty fierce!:


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

Here is a pic of my 3 boys!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

That trio pic has always been a favorite of mine -absolutely priceless- how are they going now?


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm loving all the photos submitted.


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

Ooh I just realized... when does Puppy cut off and go to adult? 1 yr? Jenny is pretty old... LOL


----------



## Murphy1029 (Jan 8, 2008)

Here's Murphy at 10 1/2 weeks


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

awww, these are so cute. The coloring of the pup and the pillows, very serene.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Adorable Meg at approx 10 weeks


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> Finally found a comfy place for a quick nap. Bob at 4 weeks old.


Outstanding photo!

Just started reading this thread...


I WANT A PUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SJ


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Ah what the heck, I'll enter this pic one last time LOL


Classic photo--gosh that's one beautiful pup you have!

SJ


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

dwddavid said:


> Hank and Goldie Enjoying a day off from school


Nice twosome you have there!

Great photo!

SJ


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

maryjean said:


> Here is a pic of my 3 boys!


I changed my mind.........

I WANT THREE PUPPIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Fantastic shot!

SJ


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

K.J. said:


> Ooh I just realized... when does Puppy cut off and go to adult? 1 yr? Jenny is pretty old... LOL


But she's still a sweetie!

SJ


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Little Layla Belle


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Okay, I'll do one. This was Fergus at 10 weeks:


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

They are doing great! Although some days I swear that they are tag teaming me! It's still a constant job making sure that they are paying attention to me and not each other...something that we still struggle with when we are outside...inside they do very good.

They each weigh about 70 pounds now...good thing my hubby has that 3 wheel scooter...its been a lifesaver when it comes to walking them together!

I'm glad you like the pic...I have to admit...I keep it handy to remind me of when they were babes.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Ah what the heck, I'll enter this pic one last time LOL


 
It's a beautiful photo.


----------



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

Skipper at 8 weeks


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow at 7 weeks.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My love Peanut


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I should put one in here...let me find a good one!! 

Here it is!

Maddie at 10 weeks old.










Sorry it's kind of small...but imagine it bigger...lol.

I can't believe she's 3 times the size of that...and is now 4 years old...my how the years have gone by...she still is a sweetie!!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Its like being in Puppy bliss land.. looking at these puppy pics.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

This is one of my favorites of Rookie. He's 11 weeks old in this picture. Taken the same day as the pic in my avatar.


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't like the puppy calendar...I can never pick a picture! I think we should make one of those daily calendars..where you pull the paper off everyday...that way we can use alllll the pictures! hehe


----------



## jbold (Feb 14, 2008)

Maddie at 11.5 weeks


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Sammy .... What mud? :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

*Bamabear*

Bama enjoying flowers. Love the smile


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Really beautiful photo of smiling Bama


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

What amazing photos! Here's one of Brady plotting his next move...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Kuddles & Nemo Son, Maverick I LOVE this picture!


----------



## LibbysMom (Jan 15, 2008)

Here is Libby at 6 weeks


----------



## ShannonW (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow.... so many cute puppies! But... here's mine anyway! I love my furbaby!

Charlie Springs ahead...









I think I'm going to enjoy choosing a photo each month...


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

ShannonW said:


> Charlie Springs ahead...


Ha, Ha, Ha...Now I have my Picture for the Night...Thanks for the Grins!


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

*Molly Sue's first portrait*

This was Molly's first portrait...she was such a cute baby...she'll be a year old in about 4 months...hard to believe!

This was taken the day she came home in August..she was 8 weeks, 9 weeks...something like that...


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Fantastic puppy pics....how can I choose a fav, they're all too precious!

Sleepy Loocie pup first day home 6/19/04


----------



## baileygrinch (Jan 9, 2008)

*puppy pads*



moverking said:


> Fantastic puppy pics....how can I choose a fav, they're all too precious!
> 
> Sleepy Loocie pup first day home 6/19/04


 
I agree...they are all so precious...

I love the little puppy pads...puppy feet make me smile!


----------



## hirosmom (Nov 8, 2007)

This took me forever to pick...


----------



## hirosmom (Nov 8, 2007)

moverking said:


> Fantastic puppy pics....how can I choose a fav, they're all too precious!
> 
> Sleepy Loocie pup first day home 6/19/04


This one is so precious!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama says hello to his sister Molly Sue


----------



## Shylah (Feb 24, 2008)

Heres my Shylah......


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

ah well, there are so many amazing puppy pics on here, I just had to sneak in one of Tom, he's just 7 weeks old here.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

"Musty" sleeping in his favorite spot


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

kzwicker

Murphy & Kai

Eating grass


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Daisy*

Daisy sleeping under the table when she was a pup.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Here is Lila, original shot from the series for our top GRF banner


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

*My entry*

Jack last Saturday 8 weeks old!


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

PJD001 said:


> Jack last Saturday 8 weeks old!


Aw Phil,

You didn't tell me you were getting another puppy. He's beautiful!

cheers


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

Jemma's Mum said:


> Aw Phil,
> 
> You didn't tell me you were getting another puppy. He's beautiful!
> 
> cheers


 Thanks! We were trying to get an adult male, we looked as far as Sydney, but he had issues with aggression. We could not find one anywhere, we looked at rescues, RSPCA etc... So we decided on a pup. I am having so much fun with him!! Taking lots of pics! Sam loves him!!


----------



## Jemma's Mum (Feb 26, 2007)

PJD001 said:


> Thanks! We were trying to get an adult male, we looked as far as Sydney, but he had issues with aggression. We could not find one anywhere, we looked at rescues, RSPCA etc... So we decided on a pup. I am having so much fun with him!! Taking lots of pics! Sam loves him!!


I'll just bet you are! Glad to know he & Sam get along. I hope to see more pics of Jack.

cheers,:wave:


----------



## AmyinAr (Feb 26, 2008)

Baby Bailey ...


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

This is Duke - a pup from Dixie and Jake's last litter....


----------



## pdhaudio83 (Mar 11, 2008)

brothers! (oops, not brother and sister)... that water tastes good! (Prince on right, male, DJ on left, male)


----------



## pdhaudio83 (Mar 11, 2008)

everyone has such cute pics!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

pdhaudio83 said:


> brother and sister... that water tastes good!


now that is cute picture !!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That's what I was thinking! That one's gotta be in the calender!!


----------



## pdhaudio83 (Mar 11, 2008)

anyone else with pictures?


----------



## THE HONEY WOLVES (Jun 9, 2007)

Lucy


----------



## GoldenKat (Dec 4, 2007)

Allie after a bath


----------



## Frack77 (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Submissions are closed....I hope to get voting up tonight...


----------

